# Two Cylinder Flame Eater Engine Plan



## Steve (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Chaps

I have found this ...... Its a full plan of a Twin cylinder flame Eater Engine in pdf .

Ernie Daniel
Jan Ridders

http://www.metalwebnews.com/howto/flame-eater/flame-eater.pdf


----------



## kustomkb (Nov 17, 2008)

Thats a real nice design,
Do you guys think Jan would mind If all of his plans were hosted here. It sure would save him alot of e-mailing.
But I guess thats all part of the fun, interacting and sharing with other enthusiasts and all.


----------

